# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Nusja tetovare braktis burrin kur po fillonte ceremonia

## Jack Watson

*Nusja tetovare i ikë burrit kur po fillonte ceremonia*

Tetovë, 22 korrik - Një ngjarje skandaloze ka ndodhur gjatë kësaj jave në Tetovë, kur nusja në momentet e fundit i ikë burrit nga shtëpia.

Rrëfimi për këtë ndarje të papritur bëhet i ditur për agjencinë e lajmeve INA nga njohës të kësaj ngjarje. Çifti i ri po jetonte jashtë vendit, nusja në Danimarkë dhe burri në Gjermani. Njohja dhe lidhja e tyre ishte bërë nëpërmjet lidhjeve familjare, mirëpo dy të rinjtë ishin njohur paraprakisht.


Derisa çifti bëhej gati për t`u nisur në restorantin ku ishte organizuar ahengu, nusja ishte larguar nga shtëpia e burrit. Pas kërkimit të bërë në ambientet e shtëpisë, burri ka kuptuar se i ka ikur nusja dhe menjëherë janë alarmuar familja, e cila ishte në ahengun e organizuar në një nga restorantet e Tetovës, bëjnë të ditur burime të afërta me këtë ngjarje.


Prindërit e djalit menjëherë kanë ndërprerë ahengun duke i bërë me dije dasmorëve dhe mysafirëve për prishjen e dasmës. Nusja e ikur siç bëhet e ditur ishte tretur drejt Danimarkës me një dashnorë të saj, të njohur që më parë.

Koha

----------


## Geri Tr

> *Nusja tetovare i ikë burrit kur po fillonte ceremonia*
> 
> Tetovë, 22 korrik - Një ngjarje skandaloze ka ndodhur gjatë kësaj jave në Tetovë, kur nusja në momentet e fundit i ikë burrit nga shtëpia.
> 
> Rrëfimi për këtë ndarje të papritur bëhet i ditur për agjencinë e lajmeve INA nga njohës të kësaj ngjarje. Çifti i ri po jetonte jashtë vendit, nusja në Danimarkë dhe burri në Gjermani. Njohja dhe lidhja e tyre ishte bërë nëpërmjet lidhjeve familjare, mirëpo dy të rinjtë ishin njohur paraprakisht.
> 
> 
> Derisa çifti bëhej gati për t`u nisur në restorantin ku ishte organizuar ahengu, nusja ishte larguar nga shtëpia e burrit. Pas kërkimit të bërë në ambientet e shtëpisë, burri ka kuptuar se i ka ikur nusja dhe menjëherë janë alarmuar familja, e cila ishte në ahengun e organizuar në një nga restorantet e Tetovës, bëjnë të ditur burime të afërta me këtë ngjarje.
> 
> ...


Mir ka bo qe ka ik,ca eshte kjo pune kshu me te lidh e martu me mbleseri,fenomen tipik shqiptar,ajo ka dasht nje tjetert ndersa kta shkone e i gjejne nji qe jeton ne Gjermani,

----------


## land

shum mir e ka bere.

----------


## blueton

sipas lajmeve qe ndegjoj kendej nga tetova nusja ka pasur mentalitet si te restartit,gerit dhe shume mendimtareve qe mendojne keshtu,vajzes nuk i ka pelqyer martesa sepse ajo para marteses ka qene vajze e njohur neper lokale nate , ku pihet alkoolo dhe mariuaha ,ajo thjeshte ka qene e orientuar ne sistemin EVRO DANIMARKEZ-

 lene se ka lene burrin ,por i kishte braktisur edhe 4 persona tjere  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Geri Tr

> sipas lajmeve qe ndegjoj kendej nga tetova nusja ka pasur mentalitet si te restartit,gerit dhe shume mendimtareve qe mendojne keshtu,vajzes nuk i ka pelqyer martesa sepse ajo para marteses ka qene vajze e njohur neper lokale nate , ku pihet alkoolo dhe mariuaha ,ajo thjeshte ka qene e orientuar ne sistemin EVRO DANIMARKEZ-
> 
>  lene se ka lene burrin ,por i kishte braktisur edhe 4 persona tjere


O injorant, kur ti do nje vajz,e dhe prinderit e tu te martojne me nje tjeter qe s'e do te duket e drejte,???????????Pergjigju ksajt,
Ku ke intelekt ti te gjykosh mentaitetin tim o homosapiens i shekullit te 21,nese je burre grune e gjen vet dhe jo te ta gjejne te tjeret,
Sipas teje nje femer e cila do te rrije me mashkullin qe do qenka kurve ??? i bie qe shumica e femrave ne bote te jene ashtu sipas ''mentalitetit'' tend

----------


## blueton

> O injarant, kur ti do nje vajz,e dhe prinderit e tu te martojne me nje tjeter qe s'e do te duket e drejte,???????????Pergjigju ksajt,
> Ku ke intelekt ti te gjykosh mentaitetin tim o homosapiens i shekullit te 21,nese je burre grune e gjen vet dhe jo te ta gjejne te tjeret,
> Sipas teje nje femer e cila do te rrije me mashkullin qe do qenka kruve ??? i bie qe shumica e femrave ne bote te jene ashtu sipas ''mentalitetit'' tend


o geri ky rast nuk ka te bej me pelqimin e prinderve, por thjeshte vajza dhe cuni kane kaluar kohe te gjate bashke dhe kane jetuar para marteses bashke dhe pasi jane kthyer nga mergimi kane vendosur te bejne martesen , dhe vajza ndryshon mendjen sepse ajo ka luajtur bishtin.

ajo ka qene totale e degjeneruar sepse familja e saj e ka perkdhelur shume sa qe e ka lejuar edhe marihuane te perdore.

ti nuk ke njohuri per keta njerez ,andaj mos fol pa pasur njohuri edhe ti edhe te tjeret

----------


## Geri Tr

> o geri ky rast nuk ka te bej me pelqimin e prinderve, por thjeshte vajza dhe cuni kane kaluar kohe te gjate bashke dhe kane jetuar para marteses bashke dhe pasi jane kthyer nga mergimi kane vendosur te bejne martesen , dhe vajza ndryshon mendjen sepse ajo ka luajtur bishtin.
> 
> ajo ka qene totale e degjeneruar sepse familja e saj e ka perkdhelur shume sa qe e ka lejuar edhe marihuane te perdore.
> 
> ti nuk ke njohuri per keta njerez ,andaj mos fol pa pasur njohuri edhe ti edhe te tjeret


Mos na boj sikur i di ti keto se nuk eshte si i ke feju ti, :xx:  ata kane qene ''paraprakisht'' te njohur, jo qe kane qene te lidhur se te jetosh me nje femer nuk eshte fejese (quhet) bashkjetese dhe nuk do te thote gje, aty thuhet qe e lidhen dy familjet tyre por nuk u permend se donin vete,ajo s'ke dasht me u martu se ka dasht dike tjeter dhe ka ikur me te dhe pik.Femrat kur tradhetojne dhe ikin e kane nje arsye te forte  gjitmone,se nuk ikin kot,thashetheme thuhen sa te dush,por 90% e tyre jane rrena,une i besoj gazetes me shume sesa komshies

----------


## blueton

ska te beje asgje me dhune ne kete rast ,thjeshte vajza ka qene shume e modernizuar dhe  ka qene shume doredhene ka pasur se paku 4 dashnore dhe e ka zgjedhur ate qe ka dashur me shume ose ia ka mbushur hunden me shume , ka qene nje vajze me "kukture evropjane " eshte ritur me nje vend ku morali dhe edukata nuk kane rendesi per keta njerez

----------


## Falco115

> Mir ka bo qe ka ik,ca eshte kjo pune kshu me te lidh e martu me mbleseri,fenomen tipik shqiptar,ajo ka dasht nje tjetert ndersa kta shkone e i gjejne nji qe jeton ne Gjermani,


Mire o shoku, ajo nese nuk e ka dashur burrin pse te mos e braktis me kohe, ti thote nuk do te martohemi dhe mbaroi, eshte normale nese nuk e ka dashur ti tregoje se nuk te dua dhe te ndahen, pse ta le per momentet e fundit?
Sikur ta kishte detyruar njeri qe te martohej me te. Ne nje fare menyre e ka turperu para miqve dhe te ftuarve qe prisnin ne restaurant...

----------


## Geri Tr

> ska te beje asgje me dhune ne kete rast ,thjeshte vajza ka qene shume e modernizuar dhe  ka qene shume doredhene ka pasur se paku 4 dashnore dhe e ka zgjedhur ate qe ka dashur me shume ose ia ka mbushur hunden me shume , ka qene nje vajze me "kukture evropjane " eshte ritur me nje vend ku morali dhe edukata nuk kane rendesi per keta njerez


permedni kush dhunen ketu?????? ata 4 dashnoret qe thu ti i ke pjelle e mendjes tate se duket sesa te prapambetur dhe paragjykues e ke mentalitetin ,nje gje qe ta mson Evropa eshte  :elefanti: e zgjedhesh ate qe do ti jo ate qe dojne te tjeret,po te kishte vazhduar me ate martese te sajume do i shkaterrohej jeta,per mua i ka lujt fene ajo vajze,ka vepru me mend e veta jo te prinderve

----------


## Geri Tr

> Mire o shoku, ajo nese nuk e ka dashur burrin pse te mos e braktis me kohe, ti thote nuk do te martohemi dhe mbaroi, eshte normale nese nuk e ka dashur ti tregoje se nuk te dua dhe te ndahen, pse ta le per momentet e fundit?
> Sikur ta kishte detyruar njeri qe te martohej me te. Ne nje fare menyre e ka turperu para miqve dhe te ftuarve qe prisnin ne restaurant...


Duke pare se nga vjen ajo femer te themi qe eshte viktime e mentalitetit te atij vendi dhe sado qe te kete jetuar jeshte vendit perseri dicka i ka ngelur,ti duhet ta dish qe nuk jane te shumta ato femra shqiptare qe ngrejne zerin per t'u mbrojtur apo per te kundershtuar,shumica e mbajne gojen mbyllur dhe ja lejne ne dore prinderve, ke tye drejte qe pyt se pse pikerisht ate dite duhet ta linte,epo ate s'e gjyko as ti e as une,qe ta kuptojme duhet te vihemi ne pozitat e saj

----------


## Qyfyre

> *Nusja tetovare i ikë burrit kur po fillonte ceremonia*
> 
> Tetovë, 22 korrik - *Një ngjarje skandaloze* ka ndodhur gjatë kësaj jave në Tetovë, kur nusja në momentet e fundit i ikë burrit nga shtëpia.
> 
> Rrëfimi për këtë ndarje të papritur bëhet i ditur për agjencinë e lajmeve INA nga njohës të kësaj ngjarje. Çifti i ri po jetonte jashtë vendit, nusja në Danimarkë dhe burri në Gjermani. Njohja dhe lidhja e tyre ishte bërë nëpërmjet lidhjeve familjare, mirëpo dy të rinjtë ishin njohur paraprakisht.
> 
> 
> Derisa çifti bëhej gati për t`u nisur në restorantin ku ishte organizuar ahengu, nusja ishte larguar nga shtëpia e burrit. Pas kërkimit të bërë në ambientet e shtëpisë, burri ka kuptuar se i ka ikur nusja dhe menjëherë janë alarmuar familja, e cila ishte në ahengun e organizuar në një nga restorantet e Tetovës, bëjnë të ditur burime të afërta me këtë ngjarje.
> 
> ...


haha ngjarje skandaloze. Thashe kushedi ca ka ndodhur, sa veta jane therrur.

----------


## Falco115

> Duke pare se nga vjen ajo femer te themi qe eshte viktime e mentalitetit te atij vendi dhe sado qe te kete jetuar jeshte vendit perseri dicka i ka ngelur,ti duhet ta dish qe nuk jane te shumta ato femra shqiptare qe ngrejne zerin per t'u mbrojtur apo per te kundershtuar,shumica e mbajne gojen mbyllur dhe ja lejne ne dore prinderve, ke tye drejte qe pyt se pse pikerisht ate dite duhet ta linte,epo ate s'e gjyko as ti e as une,qe ta kuptojme duhet te vihemi ne pozitat e saj


Qartë , te kuptoj ty , jam ne dijeni edhe per poziten e shume femrave shqiptare dhe me vien shume keq per to , un vetem nuk po pajtohem me vajzen pse i la gjerat te vijne deri aty, nuk ka qen momenti me i mire per ta bere ate, ate guxim qe e pati ne ate moment eshte dashur ta kishte me heret. Edhe djali besoj qe do e kishte kuptu dhe u kishte dhene rrjedhe tjeter ngjarjeve. Veje veten ne lekure te ti , si eshte ndier aj ne ato momente kur para te ftuarve ne aheng i ka ik nusja.

----------


## ganimet

Sot me dit qe Danimarka i ka drut ma te terne se gjermania!!!!.
Ma mir von se kurr ,ndryshe pa qeiz se di si do e pranonte burri.
Eh ndryshoj koha dhe njerzit ,te ndodhte kjo njarje kure ka pas burra kish kris manzera.Ani nasht ma mire me kursy naj plumb per armikun e mos me flliq pushken.....ne gra kurva.

----------


## fisniku-student

Po kjo lahperica pse vendosi bash ne diten e dasmes ta bente nje marifet te tille?? 

Ua paska marr fytyren familjes se saj(ndoshta edhe e ka futur ne bela) dhe poashtu familjes se "burrit".

Nejse keto maskarallaqe kan qen aktuale gjithmon qe do te thot se nuk eshte premiera kjo :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Nete

Shume keq a,nje raste tjeter nusja ka ikur nga salla,e kta duke kujtuar se eshte ne banjo!!!!!

----------


## Smth_Poetic

Opo lerini supozimet qe gjoja asaj i ka bere presion familja e blah blah blah.
Perderisa ajo ka ik ne ceremoni e siper , do te thote se ka qene femer qe ska dash tja dije nga familja apo njeri tjeter. 

Gjendja aktuale mund dhe te kete qene e tille. Femer e shemtute qe sja varte asnjeri nga syblujte danez. Ka menduar ti kerkoje ndihme familjes per ti gjet burrin . Familja ja gjeti , burrin e provoi kjo femra , e mbase ka qene e zhgenyer ne bed nga filani. Eshte menduar mire e gjate gogolja e ka thene ''nuk shtyhet jeta me kete lloj performance'' . Me mire me qene celibate , e paf , iku nga dasma . Supozimet qe ka pase dashnore tjeter besoj se jane rrena . Ajo goce eshte bere nun tani , 100% .  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pukjani

pune e madhe fort,ktu jan ka vdesin njerz perdit tu u vra per gjan ma t vogel e duhet me u shqetsu per ni nuse qi ka ik per qef t vet,harrohet fill edhe ky lajm,cudia ma e madhe tre dit zgjat

----------


## blueton

> Duke pare se nga vjen ajo femer te themi qe eshte viktime e mentalitetit te atij vendi dhe sado qe te kete jetuar jeshte vendit perseri dicka i ka ngelur,ti duhet ta dish qe nuk jane te shumta ato femra shqiptare qe ngrejne zerin per t'u mbrojtur apo per te kundershtuar,shumica e mbajne gojen mbyllur dhe ja lejne ne dore prinderve, ke tye drejte qe pyt se pse pikerisht ate dite duhet ta linte,epo ate s'e gjyko as ti e as une,qe ta kuptojme duhet te vihemi ne pozitat e saj


pikerisht kete po them edhe une , mentaliteti yne nuk toleron gjera te shemtuara te ndodhin si ky rast,por kjo ndodh per shkak te mentalitetit dhe kultures ku ka jetuar vajza. ti geri akoma sja ke haberin se cfar mentaliteti kemi ne, ne nuk i shesim sikur qe keni bere ju me motrat tuaja neper itali dhe greqi,femrat tona qe jane martuar me mentalitetin tone tetovar nuk kane mbaruar keshtu, por ata jane trasheguar brez pas brezi , dhe ne nuk i leme motrat tona te na martohen me italian gjerman apo sic bejne sot nga shqiperia veriore ku mentaliteti i dergoi edhe ne SERBI ,

prandaj ti flet per nje gje qe nuk din , ti as qe ke iden si duket tetova gostivari kumanova dibra struga dhe qytete tjera shqiptare ne maqedoni, ti shiqon mentalitetgin tone e nuk shiqon mentalitetin tuaj qe per nje pune banale thereni mes vete kete e keni deshmuar edhe ne shqiperi edhe ne greqi dhe itali dhe cdo kund ne bote

----------


## Edvin83

Po mire ia ka bo, sa te rrinte te cante koken e te merrte ne qafe veten me nje jete qe nuk e donte, me mire heret se vone. Nuk e kuptoj se pse perben lajm ky, eshte nje gje normale dhe s'ka pse te etiketohet "nusja tetovare" apo "nusja x". Ajo eshte njeri, dhe ne shekullin e 21 njerezit nuk durojne me te martohen me perdhune e te jetojne ne roberi.

----------

